# New to site



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all, 
I am a kayak fisherman living near Atlanta. 
Looking to make the jump to a micro skiff soon to better fish the GA coast and Florida flats.
Great info on this site.
Mike


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome Mike.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

anytide said:


> welcome Mike.





[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> I am a kayak fisherman living near Atlanta.
> Looking to make the jump to a micro skiff soon to better fish the GA coast and Florida flats.
> Great info on this site.
> Mike


Welcome Mike. I'm in the Atlanta area as well, with a kayak and a skiff.


----------

